# 4x4x4 OLL algs plus parity



## David (Apr 12, 2007)

ok so Im not sure if this has been covered before but Im going to put it out there. 4x4x4 OLL with a parity combined with another OLL couldn't we come up with more OLL's for it. Like lets say 3 edges couldnt we come up with one alg for it rather than 2 edges then a parity. granted there will be 57 more algs but for simple ones like 3 edges. It would cut down so much time. Im sure we could all try to plan ahead and try not to get a parity but it would help. Thanks for any other ideas about this

David


----------



## pjk (Apr 12, 2007)

You mean fixing an OLL parity and solving the OLL at the same time? I just bumped this, it should help some:
http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=396

You could also fix a PLL parity and solve the PLL simultaneously. And yes, I'd imagine it does cut times down a lot.


----------



## David (Apr 12, 2007)

lol looks like it was covered thanks


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 12, 2007)

I have followed those threads here and a simular thread on the yahoo forum. It seems a lot of those algs only got found a couple of months ago and they were mostly developed by taking 3x3x3 PLL algs, 4x4x4 parity algs and finding as many cancellations (U+U2=U') as possible. Eventually an "optimal PLL 4x4x4"-solver was programmed and released that also found some algs. A lot more work has to be put into this to find algs that are as good as the 3x3x3 algs we currently have.

But I can't help wondering: "Is anyone really using these combination algs"?


----------



## David (Apr 13, 2007)

i think i will start to learn them. I think these algs will helpful in the future . Right now they are being discovered just like 3x3 algs. 

David


----------



## pjk (Apr 13, 2007)

Arnaud, I am pretty sure most of the top 4x4 solvers use at least a couple of them. Van Beest's 55 second avg has to use those


----------



## watermelon (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm almost positive he uses regular Fridrich + parity algs, with no special algs .


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 13, 2007)

Too bad we don't have any of the 4x4x4 experts on this forum. (We have some very good ones, but not the absolute best)

Michael Fung made a list of 4x4x4 algs, just before he did his sub-60 World Record. Maybe he use (some of) them?

But I don't think many people use them, yet.


----------



## mmwfung (Apr 13, 2007)

No I didn't use special parity algs. I only use 2 PLL-parity algs and 2 OLL-parity algs.

Michael Fung


----------



## pjk (Apr 14, 2007)

Micheal, long time no see  Nice to see you here.

You should post some 4x4 techniques. I need to work on my times. I can pair and solve all centers and start the 3x3 solving phase in around 53 seconds avg, but I avg over 1:30 total. Any tips? Thanks


----------



## mmwfung (Apr 15, 2007)

> * Micheal, long time no see wink.gif Nice to see you here. *



That is because I am not really into speedcubing anymore last time.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow, that is some unexpected announcement. You always had the habit of unexpectedly breaking world records. You are still the World Record holder on 4x4x4, both single and average.

Did you find a new hobby, do you expect to return to speedcubing eventually, or are you focusing more on your study?


----------



## Erik (Apr 15, 2007)

Chess is at least a part of it I'm guessing ..


----------

